# One-movement Sonata Cycle



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm talking about stuff like this:
http://musicstudies.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Popovic_JIMS_0932106.pdf#page=9









Mozart Fantasie K.475, Liszt Sonata in B minor.. what are some other good examples? Would Schubert's Wanderer fantasy qualify?

I like Mozart's example. The fantasie and the outer movements of the associated sonata (K.457) -in each of their developments, there is a sigh-like expression, consisting of a 'diminished 7th chord on B' collapsing down to a 'dominant 6/5 chord' (by lowering the top A♭ to G). It strikes me somewhat as a "leitmotif":

K.475 : 



K.457/i : 



K.457/iii : 




I also like both of these ways to end dramatically; 'F♯-G-A♭-F-G-C':
K.475 : 



K.457/iii :


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Philippe Manoury's 1st sonata


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_ is usually credited with being a work that inspired Liszt when writing his _Sonata in B Minor_.

*Schubert's 'Wanderer' Fantasie: A creative springboard to Liszt's sonata in B minor*


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Feinberg's and Scriabin's glorious sonata cycles are of course some that come to mind ... but I can't comment on the technical layout of each sonata.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I've always thought that a good musical analogue for the Liszt Sonata is the Grosse Fuga.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sciarrino, Ustvolskaya, Scelsi, Chris Newman, Michael Finnissy, John Cage . . .

Roll over Beethoven!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Joaquín Rodrigo - _Cinco Sonatas de Castilla con toccata a modo de pregón_

Contains 5 sonatas (and a toccata), one movement each.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

tdc said:


> Joaquín Rodrigo - _Cinco Sonatas de Castilla con toccata a modo de pregón_
> Contains 5 sonatas (and a toccata), one movement each.


I'm talking about one-movement works of the sonata-form that can be perceived as containing multi-movement layout (refer to my OP), not something like a 'set of sonatas' though.

See how the bass chromatic descent to F♯ (0:42~1:25) is wildly interpolated in the development (4:45~5:07), and the theme in its exposition at 1:48, 'F♯-E-D-C♯' is elaborated in its recapitulation at 5:33 ? 
But at the same time this can be seen as a "multi-movement" work (with double bars separating the "quasi-movements")
Adagio (i) - Allegro (ii) - Andantino (iii) - Piu Allegro - Tempo I (iv).






By the way, "F♯-pivotted C minor" is a theme throughout the work, a reference to the Bach Musikalisches opfer: <W.A. Mozart's Fantasy in C minor, K. 475, And the Generalization of the Lydian Principle Through Motivic Thorough-Composition>


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> Schubert's _Wanderer Fantasy_ is usually credited with being a work that inspired Liszt when writing his _Sonata in B Minor_.
> *Schubert's 'Wanderer' Fantasie: A creative springboard to Liszt's sonata in B minor*


Schubert knew Mozart K.475, btw


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I was reminded of the thread, when I read:



GrosseFugue said:


> I'd love to have those choices with the 9th's finale!
> The thing is a Symphony in a Symphony.
> Even has its own "four mvts."
> Here's Wikipedia's desc:
> ...


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Sibelius Symphony 7 and Schoenberg Chamber Symphony 1 - two classics. Both of them share a strong and satisfying sense of tonal arrival (in C major and E major, respectively) in their recapitulation/finales. And both of them have a deeply tight-knit motivic structure throughout.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

A youtuber named "Raja Orr SFCM" wrote an interesting comment on the layout of Tchaikovsky's Romeo and juliet overture
(this may or may not be a valid example, but I'll copy and paste the comment here nonetheless):

"INTRO (Completely rewritten by Tchaikovsky in 1872)
A1 Friar Laurence theme + chorale: 0:00
A2: 2:06
A3: 4:15
Transition 1: 5:24

EXPOSITION
Primary theme - Capulet & Montague fight theme: 5:36
Transition 2: 5:53
Canon in D minor: 6:00
Canon in G minor: 6:06
Transition 2: 6:14
Dominant preparation for b minor: 6:28
Primary theme restated: 6:40
Transition 2 expanded: 7:02
Secondary theme - Love theme: 7:45 (Lightly orchestrated)
Transition 3 - 8:04
Secondary theme restated: 8:55
Transition 4: 9:59

DEVELOPMENT (Completely rewritten in 1872)
Primary theme + Friar Laurence theme developed: 11:05
Dominant preparation for b minor: 13:07

RECAPITULATION (Mostly rewritten 1872 then revised 1880)
Primary theme restated: 13:20
Transition 5: 13:42
Secondary theme: 14:24 (Full orchestration)
Secondary theme restated: 15:54
Primary theme derived interruption: 16:03
Primary theme: 16:12
Love theme lament: 17:27
Friar Laurence chorale: 18:12 
Secondary theme derived coda: 19:13
Ending: 19:44"


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Sciarrino, Ustvolskaya, Scelsi, Chris Newman, Michael Finnissy, John Cage . . .
> 
> Roll over Beethoven!


Hey! You missed Chuck Berry!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Medtner's Piano Sonata in G minor, Op. 22, is a good example of a one movement sonata "cycle:"


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Nevermind..............................


----------

